

Ask HN: Can international students apply for YC? - hakerjack

We are a team of international students and we want to apply for the YC. Is it legal for us to do? Thank you in advance
======
GuiA
Yes.

    
    
      Do we have to be US citizens?
    
      No, as long as you can get here for at least three months. We've funded many startups founded by non-citizens.
    

_(<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>) _

––

Check the specifics for coming to the US for 3 months with your nationality.
Most western countries fall under the visa waiver thingy, for others you'll
have to get a tourist visa.

------
aadarshbohara
Yes, International Students can apply for YC..as we are also International
Applicant (Not student though).

